# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Oogrimpels!

## Toos 58

OOGRIMPELS!


Stoort U zich hier ook zowat dagelijks aan!
Enkele goede gewoonten en aangepaste producten kunnen uw huid langer jong houden.

Naarmate we ouder worden verandert de huid, neemt haar natuurlijke hydratie af, en verliest ze aan fundamentele substantie.

Rimpels zijn zowat de eerste zichbare tekenen van huidveroudering, de eerste kraaienpootjes dienen zich al aan tussen je twinstgste en dertigste.
De huid rond de ogen bevat weinig beschermende talgkliertjes, daardoor is de huid kwetsbaar.

Wallen onder de ogen wekken de indruk van vermoeidheid en een slaap tekort, de huid heeft te weinig vocht en is niet goed doorbloed.
De superzachte verfrissende creme gel van forever eyes is een formule die speciaal is samen gesteld om donkere kringen, fijne lijntjes en tekenen van vermoeidheid rondom de ogen te vervagen.

De soepelheid van de huid rondom de ogen verbetert.

Het gezicht komt tot rust en krijgt een gezonde uitstraling

Bedankt voor het lezen van dit berichtje voor alle informatie die U nodig heeft kunt U mailen en ik geef U antwoord op al uw vragen, ook kunt u naar mijn site http://aloeverazonederland.nl

[email protected]

----------

